

A new syntax definition format for Sublime - benesch
http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/syntax.html

======
raziel2p
This looks great. A lot of Sublime Text syntax definitions are buggy and/or
out of date, in part due to the awfully tedious task of maintaining tmLanguage
syntax files.

Hopefully this will be combined with putting all the official sublime text
syntax definitions on github so there can be more continuous improvements
coming from the large community.

Or just stop including syntax definitions with the editor entirely, make
people use packages/plugins (though this is less likely to happen, Sublime is
popular in part because it works so well out of the box).

------
reitanqild
Gave it 30 seconds (this is not something I use currently.)

Seems easy to understand.

And most of all I came to say glad to see Sublime Text moving forward again.

------
msoad
I am very happy with Sublime. The only thing I really wish for is AST based
autocomplete and code jumps. I know it's slow and won't really work for
JavaScript but other editors did something about it. Specially with ES6, it's
easier to resolve module imports.

------
rshaban
This is much much better than the hassle I had to go through building Sublime
syntax support for a language a few months ago. Glad to see the Sublime team
are making themselves competitive!

~~~
cheshire137
Team? I think it's just one dude.

~~~
brianpgordon
One entire dude? It seems like he works on it for about an hour a week.

------
sebular
Nice! I just returned to Sublime after getting fed up with Atom's performance
and stability issues, and I can't believe it took me this long to switch back.

One thing that bothers me, maybe more than it should-- On OS X, I like opening
directories for editing by using the open command:

open [folder] -a Sublime\ Text

This is great, but I hate that Sublime Text has a long, two-word name,
requiring me to escape the space or use quotes (it was even worse when I had
to type Sublime\ Text\ 2).

I've tried aliasing and symlinking "sublime" as a shortcut, but since the open
command uses Launch Services to find the application name, none of that shell
trickery works. This is the only thing preventing complete text editor zen :(

~~~
slig
Have you tried this?
[https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/2/osx_command_line.html](https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/2/osx_command_line.html)
Works flawlessly here on Sublime 3 on OS X 10.10.

And then

    
    
        $ subl .
    

to open the current folder.

~~~
sebular
Ha! After complaining I figured I'd give one more shot at solving this and I
came across that same technique. Then I came back here to update my post and
of course people were already giving me that advice.

Zen achieved.

~~~
psychometry
Further zen can be achieved by aliasing `e` to `subl`.

~~~
maemre
I have a personal setup like that:

* e is aliased to `emacs` (I use Emacs on command line and Sublime Text using a GUI and projects, so I use `subl` command rarely). * g is aliased to `git`. * z is a glorious cd command: [https://github.com/rupa/z](https://github.com/rupa/z)

Besides them I use `rsub` command when editing files on a remote server, which
is `rmate` for Sublime Text.

Tip for zsh users: With zsh's history-beginning-search-* commands I can write
only a prefix to find a command in history. E.g. If I already typed `rsub
user_management/forms.py` before and want to open that file, I type `rsub u`
and press up arrow a few times till I get to the result I want.

------
strangename
Nice. Respect is likely due to Guillermo; this looks derived from his
PackageDev project. The push/pop context action looks better than the
begin/end region system, though maybe only a bit in convenience.

------
tmrmn
This looks awesome. But is there a technical reason why it's using YAML when
virtually every other sublime specific config file is using JSON?

------
CraigJPerry
How does atom handle this, just textmate language files?

------
pmalynin
So pretty much the same thing we had before, except instead of writing JSON
you write YAML

~~~
ben336
previously language syntax used TextMates xml based tmLanguage files for
syntax highlighting.

Example:
[https://github.com/Benvie/JavaScriptNext.tmLanguage/blob/mas...](https://github.com/Benvie/JavaScriptNext.tmLanguage/blob/master/Regular%20Expressions%20\(JavaScriptNext\).tmLanguage)

~~~
pmalynin
Well, sure it 'uses" xml bases representation, but you can actually write the
syntax in JSON and Sublime Text will compile it down to XML.

Example:
[https://github.com/Nessphoro/sublimeassembly/blob/master/Ass...](https://github.com/Nessphoro/sublimeassembly/blob/master/Assembly%20x86.JSON-
tmLanguage)

Output:
[https://github.com/Nessphoro/sublimeassembly/blob/master/Ass...](https://github.com/Nessphoro/sublimeassembly/blob/master/Assembly%20x86.tmLanguage)

~~~
ksherlock
[https://github.com/SublimeText/AAAPackageDev](https://github.com/SublimeText/AAAPackageDev)
lets you create it with YAML. If nothing else, not having to escape and quote
your regular expressions seems like a winning proposition.

------
josephpmay
Is Sublime back in active development? Last I had heard, it basically hadn't
been updated since 2013.

~~~
rrreese
There have been a bunch of new builds recently:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

